# North Norfolk Pillboxes



## losttom (Aug 5, 2012)

Heres a few pillboxes etc from a recent Norfolk visit.

You wont believe the trouble i got into going exploring various places whilst on holiday with the Mrs....












Gun emplacement?





Inside










Explorer puppy Gerald


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 5, 2012)

losttom said:


> Heres a few pillboxes etc from a recent Norfolk visit.
> 
> You wont believe the trouble i got into going exploring various places whilst on holiday with the Mrs....



Yeah they just don't get it !


----------



## RichCooper (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice selection there mate


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 6, 2012)

Great report.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 6, 2012)

losttom said:


> Heres a few pillboxes etc from a recent Norfolk visit.
> 
> You wont believe the trouble i got into going exploring various places whilst on holiday with the Mrs....



Your not alone, think my wife expects it off me not if I say I'm off out for an hour.


----------



## whitelaw (Aug 6, 2012)

Wonderful! These places have such a feel to them, don't they?


----------



## urban phantom (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice work mate


----------



## maxmix (Aug 11, 2012)

Some nice concrete there, thanks for sharing


----------



## freespirits (Aug 11, 2012)

cool pics dude ,,,,and im lucky my mrs wants to come with me


----------



## leftorium (Aug 11, 2012)

Is that the vickers emplacements at salthouse? And the second one the one on top of the cliffs at weybourne hope?


----------



## Jet48 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## jaket (Sep 4, 2012)

hello first post so ill do my best! 
i found with the pillboxes in norfolk, they are all different.  like the underground type 20s and the type 20a's at sheringham park. after living here (or near by) all my life i think i have seen nearly every type of pillbox. XD


----------



## losttom (Sep 4, 2012)

jaket said:


> hello first post so ill do my best!
> i found with the pillboxes in norfolk, they are all different.  like the underground type 20s and the type 20a's at sheringham park. after living here (or near by) all my life i think i have seen nearly every type of pillbox. XD




Ive just got back from another Norfolk visit and seen a few more


----------



## cptpies (Sep 5, 2012)

jaket said:


> like the underground type 20s and the type 20a's at sheringham park.



I'd like to know more about these and where you got the type number from as no pillboxes are listed on the DoB at Sheringham Park. The 20, 20/2 and 20a designations seem to be Norfolk dialect for Vickers MG variants but no drawings with that type number seem to exist.


----------



## jaket (Sep 5, 2012)

well the the type 20/as are very rare, basicly there just like a vicars machine gune post with out the large window and a blast wall. i beleive the underground pillboxes are just submerged vicars machine gune posts. i will send you the site codes if you wish? but i have found this video on youtube of the type 20/a at sheringham park. its called north norfolk pillbox exploraition: the great sheringham/weybourne anti tank trap. very interesting.


----------



## cptpies (Sep 5, 2012)

jaket said:


> i will send you the site codes if you wish? but i have found this video on youtube of the type 20/a at sheringham park.



Yes please


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 5, 2012)

Well done Tom, that's a seriously nice collection. I don't know if you know, but picture 1 is actually a very rare world war 1 Pillbox.


----------



## jaket (Sep 5, 2012)

apart from that ww1 pillbox they are all part of the anti tank trap. or in place to defend weybourne camp. nice collection i agree. same some of the are vandalised the way they are.


----------



## leftorium (Sep 9, 2012)

cpt the vickers posts are likely to be S0001014 and 1012 they are down towards the north Norfolk railway - unless there are others lurking in the rhododendrons in the Park


----------



## jaket (Sep 10, 2012)

leftorium said:


> cpt the vickers posts are likely to be S0001014 and 1012 they are down towards the north Norfolk railway - unless there are others lurking in the rhododendrons in the Park



i think vicars machine gun posts are further toward salhouse as i dont reconise them. i like the blast wall dont see to many of that design. XP


----------



## cptpies (Sep 10, 2012)

leftorium said:


> cpt the vickers posts are likely to be S0001014 and 1012 they are down towards the north Norfolk railway - unless there are others lurking in the rhododendrons in the Park



That they are, leftorium. These are all VMG emplacement variants. Listed on the Norfolk HER as type 20A for a standard VMG emplacement and Type 20/2 for the conjoined double emplacements. They give no source for the type numbers so after some discussion on the PSG forum it was decided to type them as VMG emplacments until a drawing turns up, a nice research project for someone in Norfolk perhaps ;-)


----------



## Munchh (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice selection of boxes, thanks for posting. 

I'm with the Capn here, Spurious local type numbers are best kept to the background unless a drawing is found. I've come across a couple of drawing numbers for PB's referenced in the TSL documentation but not found the actual drawings as yet. In general they refer to variations on a theme.


----------



## leftorium (Sep 10, 2012)

the Norfolk record office has quite a few documents relating to the removal or retention of defence works in the years after the war - might be a rich vein of enquiry - 

I'm with the PSG if there isn't an FW number then it has to be called a variant - if the local engineers or units called it something different for the sake of familiarity or simplicity then fair enough and this is interesting from a vernacular historical perspective. If there are sufficient examples then it can join the Lincs 3 bay and Lozenges as a particular local type but otherwise if there are a handful of local diversions from a main type then a variant it is


----------

